# Vorsicht vor elektronik-direkthandel24.com



## Gastposter (12 Februar 2010)

Vorsicht vor diesem Internetshop. In anderen Foren gibts schon einige Beschwerden. Finger weg. Nach Bezahlung kommt keine Ware


----------



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*

In Panama anonym registert und  ohne  Impressum. Wer dort bestellt  und  dann auch noch
 per Vorkasse zahlt, darf sich zu den Deppen  des Monats zählen.

Mitleid verdienen  solche Verbraucher jedenfalls  nicht


----------



## Gastposter (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*

Das ( Fake)Impressum ist auf der linken Seite


> "Hauptverwaltung Deutschland:
> Elektronik Direkthandel24 Gbr.
> Geschäftführer Herr W** R**,Frau J** S**
> Am Bollwerk 3
> ...



Das sagt eigentlich schon alles


----------



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*

Google

Vermutlich im Imbissladen untergebracht 
http://www.branchenbuchsuche.de/zum...-inh-erika-striesow-in-insel-hiddensee_355882


> Zum Süder Fischverkauf u. Imbiss Inh. E. S.
> 
> Am Bollwerk 3
> 18565 Insel Hiddensee



http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_5554p1


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*

Kann ja mal ein Mod zu Allgemeines verschieben. Gibt sicher viele Geschädigte die kompetenten Rat suchen


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gibt sicher viele Geschädigte die kompetenten Rat suchen


Welchen Rat soll man da erteilen? Wer per Vorkasse bezahlt hat, hat Pech gehabt. Allenfalls eine Strafanzeige kann da noch was helfen und dabei der Antrag auf Rückgewinnungshilfe über einen Anwalt. Diskutiert wird dieser Shop ohnehin schon in einem auf solche Fälle spezialisiertem Forum > HIER <.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*

Überdies soll hier ins Ausland überwiesen werden, sagt auch schon jemand im Sat1-Forum.
Vorsorge treffen (einfach mal lesen) - Seite 9 - Sat.1 Forum

Allein da müssten sich jedem eigentlich schon die Zehennägel kräuseln.

Domain mit whois-Protection in Panama registriert, das Netzwerk ebenfalls in Panama gemeldet, der Serverstandort ist jedoch Moskau. 

Das ist alles ein bißchen viel Globalisierung.
Die Chancen, da das Geld jemals wiederzusehen, dürften bei Null liegen.


----------



## jupp11 (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Allein da müssten sich jedem eigentlich schon die Zehennägel kräuseln.


Und genau diese Leute informieren sich nicht vorher und wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist, 
ist es zu spät.
Solche Leute lernen nur durch den ( schmerzenden )  Geldbeutel 

Ist leider so


----------



## Gastposter (12 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*

Bei günstig, kostenlos, billig usw schalten leider viele ihr Hirn aus. Ist wie bei den Nutzlosseiten


----------



## drboe (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer per Vorkasse bezahlt hat, hat Pech gehabt.


Das liest sich, als ob Vorkasse per se dumm ist. Das ist aber teilweise die einzige Möglichkeit z. B. Flüge und Bahnreisen zu ordern, bei denen man z. B. per Kreditkarte zahlt. Natürlich soll und muss man vorher prüfen, mit wem man es zu tun hat. Das ist leider nicht immer einfach, schließlich muss das, was im Impressum steht, nicht zutreffen. Und selbst wenn, wer sagt mir, dass die Flugline, bei der eine Buchung schon mehrfach gut gegangen ist, derzeit nicht vor der Insolvenz steht, mein Geld weg ist?
Auf Betrüger hereinzufallen ist letztlich überall möglich. Mir hat vor vielen Jahren einmal ein Reisebüro in der Hamburger Innenstadt einen Flug verkauft. Als ich die Restsumme zahlen und die Tickets abholen wollte, klebte am Ladengeschäft ein Zettel der Kripo. Das hat mich aus heutiger Sicht einen vergleichsweise kleinen Betrag gekostet. Das Gefühl Betrüger erkennen zu können und gegen kriminelle Machenschaften leidlich gefeit zu sein, hat seinerzeit jedenfalls deutlich gelitten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*



drboe schrieb:


> Natürlich soll und muss man vorher prüfen, mit wem man es zu tun hat. Das ist leider nicht immer einfach, schließlich muss das, was im Impressum steht, nicht zutreffen.


Ein grober Check per   Google mit dem Domainnamen  eliminiert in aller Regel die schlimmsten  
Abzockerseiten. Insbesondere, wenn es sich um Newcomer mit Allerweltsartikeln handelt, die 
*ausschließlich* Vorkasse anbieten und bei denen  die  Lockmittel saaaaagenhaft niedrige
 Preise sind, die meist auch noch per Spam an Frau/Mann gebracht werden, die bei der Zielgruppe 
das  Gehirn ausknipsen. Bei denen hält sich mein Mitleid   in sehr engen Grenzen.


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor http://elektronik-direkthandel24.c*m/*

Der geübte User hat bei der Überprüfung solcher Seiten sicherlich ein paar mehr Mittel an der Hand als "Otto Normalverbraucher".

Er kann


sich das Domain-Whois angucken (sieht in dem Fall schon äußerst dubios aus, Besitzer in Panama, Schwarzhut-Registrar)
den Serverstandort tracen (in diesem Fall steht der Webserver in Moskau...)

Aber auch der Otto-Normalbürger kann selbst viel zur Vorbeugung tun, er muss es nur wissen - und genau daran hapert es.

Die kennen die Gefahren nicht, können sie nicht einschätzen, und die wissen nicht, wie man mit einfachsten Mitteln zu über 99.9999 % sowas vermeiden kann.

Schon allein die oberste Faustregel Nr. 1 wird weithin nicht beachtet:

*Kaufe niemals beim Spammer!​*
Denn ein sehr großer Teil der betrügerischen Webshop-Angebote wird tatsächlich mit Spam beworben. Wenn man sich schon das verkneift, hat man bereits damit einen großen Teil ausgeschlossen.

Wer bei einem Webshop auf ein ausländisches Konto überweist, und das bei einem angeblich deutschen Betreiber - also dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. So etwas stinkt gleich 100 Meter gegen den Wind. Das müsste auch einen "Normalbürger" mit etwas verbliebenem Restverstand mißtrauisch machen.

Wenn man dann sich mal das Impressum anguckt, dann können dort immer viele nette Sachen stehen, so wie hier auch. Eine Adresse in Hiddensee. Guckt man sich die mal bei Google-Maps an, landet man (wie oben schon jemand bemerkt hat) an der Fischbude des Hafenanlegers. Hiddensee ist eine kleine Insel, vorgelagert zu Rügen. Dass so eine Adresse sicher ein Fake ist, sollte auch einem Laien dämmern. Erst recht, wenn man sich die Schweizer Adresse anguckt, dort landet man auf einer weitgehend unbewohnten Insel im Bieler See. Außer einem Klosterhotel gibt es dort weit und breit nichts.

Das alles ist für jedermann mit einfachsten Mitteln nachzuvollziehen, man muss es nur machen.

Und zumindest Google müsste man bedienen können, wenn man nur mal den Namen der angeblichen "Geschäftsführerin" dort eingibt, weiß man eigentlich gleich Bescheid.

Dazu kommt dann noch das ganz typische Betrugsmerkmal, dass die Artikel verdächtig günstig sind.

Obwohl hier also die Webseite an sich raffiniert aufgemacht ist, und obwohl ein auf den ersten Blick sauber aussehendes Impressum vorzufinden ist, kann auch der Laie (wenn er halbwegs clever ist) mit wenigen Blicken feststellen, dass mit dem Angebot etwas nicht stimmen kann. Hier in diesem Fall gibt es gleich mehrere deutliche Merkmale. Dabei sollte es aber schon reichen, dass nur ein einziges dieser Merkmale erfüllt ist, um rechts oben das Kreuz zu klicken.

Aber es fehlt ein Mindestmaß an Grundwissen, und es fehlt bei vielen an der Kritik- und Denkfähigkeit. Begünstigt wird dies durch den Umstand, dass das Internet ein anonymer Raum ist. Man lässt sich daher leicht "vom Schein" blenden, von dem bunten Monitorbild. Niemand würde abends um 23 Uhr von einer dunklen Gestalt in einer Bahnunterführung einen MP3_Player, eine Uhr oder sonstwas kaufen. Aber im Internet kaufen die Leute alles - vom Spammer, von Webseiten z.T. ohne jedes Impressum u.s.w.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor elektronik-direkthandel24.com*

Hallo, die Firma ist unseriös. Antwortet nicht auf Anfragen. Der nächste Schritt wäre gewesen, beim Finanzamt nach zu fragen, bevor man da bestellt. Aber Internet ist schneller...

Hier waren genügend Warnungen!!!!

Danke dafür trotzdem.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor elektronik-direkthandel24.com*

Hi. Ich bin eigentlich gerade im Internet sehr aufmerksam unterwegs und suchte diesmal nach einem Netbook. Ich stoß auf die Seite http://www.elektronik-direkthandel24.com. Ich fand dort ein Netbook, was meinen Ansprüchen entsprach. Ich habe mir alle oberen Kommentare zu diesem Thema angeschaut und frage mich jetzt im Nachhinein auch, wie dumm man eigentlich sein muss. Ich habe zum Glück noch nicht überwiesen gehabt, als mir die Seite spanisch vorkam. Mich machten die niedrigen Preise schon stutzig, aber die Erklärung, das es direkt nach der Produktion gekauft wird, ohne Zwischenhändler, war meinem  Kopf wohl plausibel genug. Ich meldete mich also an, mit Adresse, Telefonnummer, allem drum und dran. Nach und nach kam mir die Seite komischer vor:

Einige Links wie z.B. direkt von der Artieklbeschreibung aus "In den Warenkorb" funktionierten nicht, in den Einkaufswagen bekommt man einen Artikel nur über den Link in den Suchergebnissen. Gut, dachte ich mir, im Warenkorb ist der Artikel. Bestellt, Versandadresse, alles angegeben. Mir wurde zugesichert, dass ich demnächst eine E-Mail mit den Kontodaten zur Überweisung bekommen werde. Nach 1 Woche war diese Mail noch nicht da. Ich hatte ehrlich gesagt schon die Schnauze voll, da bemerkte ich, als ich die Seite noch einmal besuchte, dass das Design vollkommen verändert war. Nun funktionierte kaum ein Link auf der Seite. Die einzigen Antworten, die ich auf einen Klick bekam, waren "ERROR" oder "Not found". Und erst jetzt, als ich nocheinmal nachschauen wollte, wie die Seite aussieht, bemerkte ich so einiges. Die Seite wird gar nicht mehr gefunden, weder mit dem Internet Explorer noch mit Mozilla Firefox. Ich googelte es. Die erste Antwort war natürlich die Originalseite. als ich diesen Link anklickte, passierte nichts. Die Ergebnisse darunter machten mich aufmerksam. Immer wieder las ich Betrug und Abzocke. Meine Frage an euch: Was soll ich jetzt tun? Wurde die Seite gesperrt, gelöscht o. Ähnl.? Wenn nicht, kann oder muss ich mein Konto löschen? Ich habe schließlich meine Adresse, meine Telefonnummer und andere persönliche Daten eingegeben. Wie gesagt, jetzt frag ich mich selber, wie dumm man eigentlich sein muss. Danke


----------



## Antiscammer (2 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor elektronik-direkthandel24.com*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...kann oder muss ich mein Konto löschen? Ich habe schließlich meine Adresse, meine Telefonnummer und andere persönliche Daten eingegeben.



Solange Du nicht bezahlt hast, ist alles in Butter. 

Bei den Shopbetrügern kommen ansonsten eigentlich keine illegalen Kontoabbuchungen vor, das wäre für deren Handschrift ungewöhnlich. Wenn doch: dann lässt du das von der Bank eben wieder zurückbuchen, geht bei Lastschriften problemlos. (Nur, wenn Du selbst überweist, hast du ein Problem.)


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor elektronik-direkthandel24.com*

Da fällt mir ein Stein vom Herzen. Ich hoffe, dass dort niemand mehr versucht einzukaufen, vor diesen Seiten solten sich die Leute in Acht nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor elektronik-direkthandel24.com*

Bei Einkaufwelt 24 ist die gleiche Adresse angegeben.Nur anderer Geschätsführer und Kontaktnummern.Die Aufmachung der Seite ist ähnlich.


----------

